# WSM 2014 - WARNING SPOILER (RESULTS)



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*GROUP 1*


Mike Burke

Terry Hollands

Frankie Scheun

Oyvind Rein

Tomas Rodrigues

Warrick Brant


*GROUP 2*


Jean-Francois Caron

Ben Kelsey

Robert Oberst

David Ostlund

Thor Bjornsson

Rafal Kobylarz


*GROUP 3*


Mike Caruso

Lauri Nami

Eddie Hall

Jerry Pritchett

Dimitar Savatinov

Grzegorz Szymanski


*GROUP 4*


Nick Best

Mark Felix

Eben Le Roux

Zydrunas Savickas

Laurence Shahlaei

Bjorn Andre Solvang


*GROUP 5*


Scott Cummine

Graham Hicks

Brian Shaw

Mikhail Shivlykov

Gerhard Van Staden

Martin Wildauer

















*LOADING RACE - GROUP 1*


Mke Burke - 37.99 seconds

Frankie Scheun - 38 Seconds

Oyvind Rein - TBC

Terry Hollands - 41 seconds

Tomas Rodrigues - TBC

Warrick Brant - 59 seconds


*LOADING RACE - GROUP 2*


Thor Bjornsson - 34 seconds

Jean-Francois Caron - 37 seconds

David Ostlund - 38 seconds

Robert Oberst - 43 seconds

Rafal Kobylarz - 43 seconds

Ben Kelsey - 49 seconds


*LOADING RACE - GROUP 3*



*HEAT 1*

Grzegorz Szymanski

Mike Caruso

Dimitar Savatinov




*HEAT 2*

Lauri Nami

Eddie Hall

Jerry Pritchett


***Times Unknown***

*LOADING RACE - GROUP 4*


Nick Best - 39.36 seconds

Zydrunas Savickas - 39.5 seconds

Bjorn Andre Solvang - 42.95 seconds

Mark Felix - 45.77 seconds

Eben Le Roux - 46.4 seconds

Laurence Shahlaei - 47.1 seconds


*LOADING RACE - GROUP 5*


Brian Shaw - 38.05 seconds

Graham Hicks - 39.02 seconds

Martin Wildauer - 42.44 seconds

Gerhard Van Staden - 43.24 seconds

Mikhail Shivlykov - 48.53 seconds

Scott Cummine - TBC


*NEXT EVENT IN A COUPLE OF HOURS*


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/lv?key=0AiTIu4RXoIbvdHY2aUNLb0h4Y3FScWNuU1R2Rjh5QXc&usp=sharing&pli=1


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*TRUCK PULL - GROUP 1*

-Terry Hollands - 34.08 seconds

-Mike Burke - 38.71 seconds

-Warrick Brant - 43.4 seconds

-Frankie Schuen - 44.31 seconds

-Oyvind Rein - 44.73 seconds






*TRUCK PULL - GROUP 3*

-Eddie Hall - 37.46 seconds

-Grzegorz Szymanski - 38.05 seconds

-Jerry Pritchett - 38.93 seconds

-Lauri Nami - 40.39 seconds

-Dimitar Savatinov - 49.11 seconds

-Mike Caruso - 29.4 metres

-Tomas Rodrigues - 20.6 metres

*TRUCK PULL - GROUP 4*

-Zydrunas Savickas - 37 seconds

-Laurence Shahlaei - 40.76 seconds

-Mark Felix - 42.88 seconds

-Nick Best - 46 seconds

-Bjorn Andre Solvang - 48.58 seconds

-Eben Le Roux - 56.54 seconds


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*FINGAL'S FINGERS - GROUP 2*

-Thor Bjornsson - 5 in 32.94 seconds

-David Ostlund - 5 in 36.77 seconds

-Rafal Kobylarz - 5 in 44.83 seconds

-Robert Oberst - 4 in 31.85 seconds

-Ben Kelsey - 3 in 27.84 seconds

-Jean-Francois Caron - 3 in 27.87 seconds






*FINGAL'S FINGERS - GROUP 5*

-Brian Shaw - 4 in 22 seconds

-Martin Wildauer - 4 in 27 seconds

-Mikhail Shivlykov - 4 in ?

-Gerhard Van Staden - 4 in ?

-Scott Cummine - 4 in 41 seconds

-Graham Hicks - 3 in 25 seconds


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*DEADLIFT - GROUP 4*

-Laurence Shahlaei - 6 reps

-Zydrunas Savickas - 6 reps

-Mark Felix - 6 reps

-Eben Le Roux - 5 reps

-Nick Best - 3 reps

-Bjorn Andre Solvang - 3 reps

*DEADLIFT - GROUP 2*

-Jean-Francois Caron - 6 reps

-Thor Bjornsson - 6 reps

-Rafal Kobylarz - 5 reps

-Robert Oberst - 4 reps

-David Ostlund - 4 reps

-Ben Kelsey - 4 reps






*DEADLIFT - GROUP 5*

-Martin Wildauer - 7 reps

-Brian Shaw - 6 reps

-Scott Cummine - 5 reps

-Graham Hicks - 5 reps

-Mikail Shivlykov - 5 reps

-Gerhard Van Staden - 4 reps


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*SQUAT - GROUP 1*

-Warrick Brant - 7 reps

-Mike Burke - 6 reps

-Terry Hollands - 5 reps

-Tomas Rodrigues - 4 reps

-Frankie Scheun - 2 reps

-Oyvind Rein - 2 reps











*SQUAT - GROUP 3*

-Eddie Hall - 7 reps

-Jerry Pritchett - 7 reps

-Dimitar Savatinov - 7 reps

-Mike Caruso - 7 reps

-Lauri Nami - 5 reps

-Grzegorz Szymanski - 3 reps


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*YOKE - GROUP 1*

-Terry Hollands - 17.34 seconds

-Mike Burke - 24.85 seconds

-Warrick Brant - 27.09 seconds

-Tomas Rodrigues - 38.88 seconds

-Oyvind Rein - 14.1 metres

-Frankie Scheun - Injured on squat event






*YOKE - GROUP 3*

-Jerry Pritchett - 20.21 seconds

-Mike Caruso - 20.44 seconds

-Grzegorz Szymanski - 24.33 seconds

-Dimitar Savatinov - 25.12 seconds

-Eddie Hall - 28.06 seconds

-Lauri Nami - 30.57 seconds

*YOKE - GROUP 4*

-Laurence Shahlaei - 13.52 seconds

-Nick Best - 16.83 seconds

-Zydrunas Savickas - 17.75 seconds

-Mark Felix - 25.8 seconds

-Eben Le Roux - 15.1 metres

-Bjorn Andres Solvang - 5 metres


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Come on Terry!


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*CAR WALK - GROUP 2*

-Thor Bjornsson - 22 seconds

-David Ostlund - 34 seconds

-Jean-Francois Caron - 44 seconds

-Rafal Kobylarz - 46 seconds

-Ben Kelsey - 50 seconds

-Robert Oberst - 16 metres


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*VIKING PRESS - GROUP 2*

-Jean-Francois Caron - 8 reps

-Thor Bjornsson - 6 reps

-Dave Ostlund - 6 reps

-Ben Kelsey - 2 reps

-Rafal Kobylarz - 0 reps *(Disqualified for double dipping)*

-Robert Oberst - 0 reps *(Injured)*

*VIKING PRESS - GROUP 4*

-Zydrunas Savickas - 13 reps

-Bjorn Andre Solvang - 13 reps

-Laurence Shahlaei - 7 reps

-Mark Felix - 7 reps

-Nick Best - 6 reps

-Eben Le Roux - 0 reps


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*OVERALL STANDING AFTER DAY 3 - GROUP 1 (LOG PRESS & ATLAS STONES TO GO)*

-Michael Burke - 21 points

-Terry Hollands - 19 points

-Warrick Brant - 15 points

-Tomas Rodrigues - 11 points

-Frankie Scheun - 9 points *(INJURED)*

-Oyvind Rein - 8 points

*OVERALL STANDING AFTER DAY 3 - GROUP 2 (ATLAS STONES STILL TO GO)*

-Thor Bjornsson - 27.5 points

-Jean-Francois Caron - 22 points

-Dave Ostlund - 20.5 points

-Rafal Kobylarz - 13 points

-Robert Oberst - 10 points

-Ben Kelsey - 9 points

*OVERALL STANDINGS AFTER DAY 3 - GROUP 3 (LOG PRESS & ATLAS STONES TO GO)*

-Eddie Hall - 18 points

-Jerry Pritchett - 16 points

-Grzegor Szymanski - 16 points

-Mike Caruso - 12 points

-Lauri Nami - 11 points

-Dimitar Savatinov - 11 points

*OVERALL STANDINGS AFTER DAY 3 - GROUP 4 (ATLAS STONES TO GO)*

-Zydrunas Savickas - 25.5 points

-Laurence Shahlaei - 21.5 points

-Mark Felix - 17.5 points

-Nick Best - 17 points

-Bjorn Andre Solvang - 14.5 points

-Eben Le Roux - 8 points

*OVERALL STANDING AFTER DAY 3 - GROUP 5 (LOG PRESS & ATLAS STONES TO GO)*

-Brian Shaw - 23 points

-Matin Wildauer - 19 points

-Graham Hicks 13 points

-Mikhail Shevlyakov - 10 points

-Gerhard Van Staden - 10 points

-Scott Cummine - 9 points


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

fair play, the brits are doing well


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*LOG PRESS (150KG) - GROUP 1*

-Mike Burke - 6 reps

-Warrick Brant - 5 reps

-Terry Hollands - 3 reps

-Tomas Rodrigues - 3 reps

-Oyvind Rein - 0 reps

-Frankie Scheun - 0 reps *(Injured)*

*LOG PRESS (150KG) - GROUP 3*

-Mike Caruso - 6 reps

-Eddie Hall - 6 reps

-Jerry Pritchett - 5 reps

-Dimitar Savatinov - 5 reps

-Grzegorz Szymanski - 3 reps

-Lauri Nami - 1 rep

*LOG PRESS (150KG) - GROUP 5*

-Mikhail Shivlykov - 7 reps

-Graham Hicks - 6 reps

-Brian Shaw - 5 reps

-Scott Cummine - 4 reps

-Gerhard Van Staden - 4 reps

-Martin Wildauer - 2 reps


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*ATLAS STONES - GROUP 1*

-Warrick Brant - 5 stones

-Terry Hollands - 5 stones

-Tomas Rodrigues - 2 stones

-Mike Burke - 1 stone

-Oyvind Rein - 0 stones

-Frankie Scheun - 0 reps *(Injured)*

*ATLAS STONES - GROUP 2*

-Thor Bjornsson - 5 stones

-Dave Ostlund - 5 stones

-Jean-Francois Caron - 5 stones

-Rafal Kobylarz - 4 stones

-Ben Kelsey - 3 stones

-Robert Oberst - 0 stones *(Injured)*

*ATLAS STONES - GROUP 3*

-Jerry Pritchett - 5 stones

-Dimitar Savatinov - 5 stones

-Lauri Nami - 5 stones

-Mike Caruso - 3 stones

-Grzegorz Szymanski - 3 stones

-Eddie Hall - 3 stones

*ATLAS STONES - GROUP 4*

-Mark Felix - 5 stones

-Nick Best - 4 stones

-Laurence Shahlaei - 4 stones

-Zydrunas Savickas - 3 stones

-Bjorn Andre Solvang - 3 stones

-Eben Le Roux - 3 stones


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Terry

Eddie

Loz

Are all through to final


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*QUALIFIERS - OVERALL RESULTS - GROUP 1*

-Michael Burke - 29 points

-Terry Hollands - 27.5 points

-Warrick Brant - 26 points

-Tomas Rodrigues - 17.5 points

-Oyvind Rein - 12 points

-Frankie Scheun - 9 points

*QUALIFIERS - OVERALL RESULTS - GROUP 2*

-Thor Bjornsson - 33.5 points

-Jean-Francois Caron - 26 points

-Dave Ostlund - 25.5 points

-Rafal Kobylarz - 16 points

-Ben Kelsey - 11 points

-Robert Oberst - 10 points

*QUALIFIERS - OVERALL RESULTS - GROUP 3*

-Jerry Pritchett - 25.5 points

-Eddie Hall - 24.5 points

-Mike Caruso - 20.5 points

-Grzegorz Syzmanski - 20 points

-Dimitar Savatinov - 19.5 points

-Lauri Nami - 16 points

*QUALIFIERS - OVERALL RESULTS - GROUP 4*

-Zydrunas Savickas - 28.5 points

-Laurence Shahlaei - 25.5 points

-Mark Felix - 23.5 points

-Nick Best - 22 points

-Bjorn Andre Solvang - 16.5 points

-Eben Le Roux - 9 points

*QUALIFIERS - OVERALL RESULTS - GROUP 5*

- Brian Shaw - ?

-Martin Wildauer - 26 points

-Graham Hicks - 23 points

- ?

- ?

- ?


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WSM 2014 FINALISTS*

-Michael Burke (USA)

-Terry Hollands (UK)

-Thor Bjornsson (Iceland)

-Jean-Francois Caron (Canada)

-Jerry Pritchett (USA

-Eddie Hall (UK)

-Zydrunas Savickas (Lithuania)

-Laurence Shahlaei (UK)

-Brian Shaw (USA)

-Martin Wildauer (Austria)

-Warrick Brant (Australia)

-Dave Ostlund (USA)


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> Terry
> 
> Eddie
> 
> ...


Gutted for Hixy and Felix


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> Gutted for Hixy and Felix


Have to up his game will felix .

But hixxy is proving to be world class shortly after stepping up from 105 .


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

ewen said:


> Have to up his game will felix .
> 
> But hixxy is proving to be world class shortly after stepping up from 105 .


i think hixxy will be one of the best UK strongmen within the next 2 years. I see Loz has lost a lot of bodyfat, i wonder if that will be a disadvantage for him.


----------



## Kirky79 (Feb 13, 2013)

Happy for Loz. Follow him on Facebook and he seems a very genuine and funny guy.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Snorbitz1uk said:


> i think hixxy will be one of the best UK strongmen within the next 2 years. I see Loz has lost a lot of bodyfat, i wonder if that will be a disadvantage for him.


Loz tore his quad last year at wsm which was only about 6 months ago and he had shoulder surgery I think thats his only disadvantage , bodyweight is great for truck pull but as you can see on yoke loz runs with it .

Now that wsm will be in 12 months hixxy and co can work towards that and the Britain's .

Good to see the brits doing so well just a shame more are not getting through .


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

Fingers cross for Terry and the rest of the brits


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> Have to up his game will felix .
> 
> But hixxy is proving to be world class shortly after stepping up from 105 .


lol the mans nearly 50 and still competing, would love to see him in the final again.

Hixy is awesome can definitely see him in the finals in the next few years.

I think Ed Hall might surprise a few people in the final would be quality if he gets a podium spot


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> lol the mans nearly 50 and still competing, would love to see him in the final again.
> 
> Hixy is awesome can definitely see him in the finals in the next few years.
> 
> I think Ed Hall might surprise a few people in the final would be quality if he gets a podium spot


he started late and look back over the years the average age was mid 40`s lol

i hope eddie will get top 3


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

ewen said:


> he started late and look back over the years the average age was mid 40`s lol
> 
> i hope eddie will get top 3


It's crazy the age some of some of them I think Eddie is only 26 and Hixxy is only 27 even Bjorn Andre Solvang is younger.


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

Stephen9069 said:


> It's crazy the age some of some of them I think Eddie is only 26 and Hixxy is only 27 even Bjorn Andre Solvang is younger.


Eds 24 I think , sure it was his birthday not long ago


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

I went to see the brits U105k finals last year, Hixxy destroyed the entire class. He has made a hell of a step up into the open classes, good on him


----------



## Red Viper (Mar 14, 2014)

how come this years WSM is so early. is it not usually in august?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2014)

Red Viper said:


> how come this years WSM is so early. is it not usually in august?


Yeah but the holiday prices sky rocket during the summer holidays, that's probably why  sorry being sarcastic .

Ed hall is a beast, but just wish he would use some technique, rather than rely on raw power, but as said before, there's a lot of good ppl the same age and fractionally a click above :whistling:

Name sake, being one......


----------



## big pete (Mar 23, 2004)

agreed, now Thor has slimmed down a bit (still a tank tho) he seems to be a real contender


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*WSM FINAL*

*EVENT 1 - LOADING RACE*

- Thor Bjornsson - 36.07 seconds

- Zydrunas Savickas - 38.49 seconds

- Michael Burke - 41.85 seconds

- Brian Shaw - 44.18 seconds

- Dave Ostlund - 49.66 seconds

- Martin Wildauer - 51.38 seconds

- Terry Hollands - 52.34 seconds

- Jerry Pritchett - 53.23 seconds

- Warrick Brant - 54.48 seconds

- Jean-Francois Caron - 55.63 seconds

- Laurence Shahlaei - 55.92 seconds

- Eddie Hall - 57.07 seconds


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*EVENT 2 - OVERHEAD MEDLEY*

- Zydrunas Zavickas - 4 in 26.42 seconds

- Thor Bjornsson - 4 in 28.46 seconds

- Brian Shaw - 4 in 29.02 seconds

- Michael Burke - 4 in 30.58 seconds

- Laurence Shahlaei - 4 in 57.44 seconds

- Eddie Hall - 3 in 40.17 seconds

- Jean-Francois Caron - 3 in 46.30 seconds

- Warrick Brant - 1 in 26.50

- Terry Hollands - 1 in 52.15 seconds

- Dave Ostlund - 0

- Martin Wildauer - 0

- Jerry Pritchett - 0


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*EVENT 3 - KEG TOSS*

- Thor Bjornsson - 8 in 16.35 seconds

- Brian Shaw - 8 in 16.59 seconds

- Michael Burke - 8 in 28.94 seconds

- Zydrunas Savickas - 8 in 30.42 seconds

- Eddie Hall - 6 in 56.90 seconds

- Warrick Brant - 6 in 29.45 seconds

- Terry Hollands - 6 in 42.08 seconds

- Dave Ostlund - 6 in 24.43 seconds

- Martin Wildauer - 6 in 16.58 seconds

- Laurence Shahlaei - 4 in 33.80 seconds

- Jean-Francois Caron - 4 in 15.36 seconds

- Jerry Pritchett - 4 in 35.49 seconds


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

*POSITIONS AFTER DAY 1*

- Thor Bjornsson - 35 points

- Zydrunas Savickas - 32 points

- Brian Shaw - 30 points

- Michael Burke - 29 points

- Terry Hollands - 16 points

- Warrick Brant - 15 points

- Eddie Hall - 14 points

- Dave Ostlund - 14 points

- Martin Wildauer - 13 points

- Laurence Shahlaei - 12 points

- Jean-Francois Caron - 11 points

- Jerry Pritchett - 7 points


----------



## AndyTee (Dec 23, 2012)

Good thread, looking forward to the final results.


----------



## ATMeredith (May 21, 2013)

Looks like the rest are fighting for 5th place, the other 4 are so far ahead.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Double Semi Pull (26.5 Tons over 25m/83')

Brian Shaw - 40.56

Hafthor Bjørnson - 42.12

Terry Hollands - 43.35

Zydrunas Savickas - 44.15

David Ostlund - 51.10

Mike Burke - 53.51

Martin Wildauer - 24.2m

Laurence Shahlaei - 23.5m

Jean-François Caron - 22.7m

Eddie Hall - 21m

Jerry Pritchett - 19.5m

Warrick Brant - 17.3m


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Standings after 4 events

Hafthor Björnson - 46p

Brian Shaw - 42p

Zydrunas Savickas - 41p

Michael Burke - 36p

Terry Hollands - 26p

Dave Ostlund - 22p

Martin Wildauer - 19p

Eddie Hall - 17p

Laurence Shahalei - 17p

Warrick Brant - 16p

Jean-Francois Caron - 15p

Jerry Pritchett - 9p


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Squat (Axle with Globes, 330kgs/725lbs)

Zydrunas Savickas - 15

Eddie Hall - 14

Jerry Pritchett - 11

Brian Shaw - 10

Laurence Shahlaei - 8

Warrick Brant - 8

Jean-François Caron - 7

Hafthor Bjørnson - 7

Mike Burke - 3

Terry Hollands - 2

David Ostlund - 1

Martin Wildauer - 0


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Points Going Into the Final

Zydrunas Savickas - 53

Hafthor Bjørnson - 51.5

Brian Shaw - 51

Mike Burke - 40

Terry Hollands - 29

Eddie Hall - 28

Laurence Shahlaei - 24.5

David Ostlund - 24

Warrick Brant - 23.5

Jean-François Caron - 20.5

Jerry Pritchett - 19

Martin Wildauer - 19


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

*WARNING - WINNER ON WSM 14 BELOW*

Atlas Stones

Hafthor Bjørnson - 5/19.46

Zydrunas Savickas - 5/22.00

Brian Shaw - 5/23.94

Terry Hollands - 5/28.47

David Ostlund - 5/32.67

Jerry Pritchett - 5/34.68

Warrick Brant - 5/35.02

Eddie Hall - 5/38.32

Martin Wildauer - 5/38.85

Jean-François Caron - 5/47.04

Laurence Shahlaei - 3/23.44

Mike Burke - 0

Final Points

Zydrunas Savickas - 64

Hafthor Bjørnson - 63.5

Brian Shaw - 61

Mike Burke - 40

Terry Hollands - 38

Eddie Hall - 33

David Ostlund - 32

Warrick Brant - 29.5

Laurence Shahlaei - 26.5

Jerry Pritchett - 26

Jean-François Caron - 23.5

Martin Wildauer - 23

Zydrunas Savickas is the 2014 World's Strongest Man.


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Looks like Thor should of had it, but his squat really let him down.


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)

I think Ed Hall done awesome to finish 6th in his first final and to come 2nd on squatting to Big Z is impressive would be good to see what his max is


----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## Stephen9069 (Dec 11, 2013)




----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

just heard Z won by half a point shaw 2nd not sure on rest


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

ewen said:


> just heard Z won by half a point shaw 2nd not sure on rest


Shaw come third mate. Thor was wining almost the entire time in the finals but his squat was ****. Meaning he lost by half a point in the end ..Thor managed to do all 5 stones in under 20 seconds though which was insane


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Stephen9069 said:


> I think Ed Hall done awesome to finish 6th in his first final and to come 2nd on squatting to Big Z is impressive would be good to see what his max is


Definitely mate, awesome result for both of them. I sound like a stuck parrot but Eddie is way to heavy. His movement was by far one of the worst out of the finalists and it didn't even help him with the pull.

Thor seems to have lost weight for this comp and almost won it, just shows. IMO Eddie could do with loossing about 5 stone


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

So Zydrunas is one away from Maruisz now. He will be well fired up for next year


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2014)

Don't believe it, just found out the outcome on wsm 2014.

First time that's happened since 1983.

Really won't be the same, watching the event now at Christmas.

But why should anyone give a sh1te, I'm only a fan. Fooking face book


----------



## 38945 (Nov 23, 2013)

Repped for effort btw OP


----------



## Benchbum (Apr 20, 2011)

Strong bump


----------



## Fishheadsoup (Apr 15, 2013)

Be happy to put my money on now that if he can improve his squat, Thor could easily be dominant for the foreseeable future. What he's achieved to say he only started training for strongman 4 year ago is unbelievable


----------

